# Harvest Moon Halloween Festival



## sueb (Aug 30, 2010)

*Harvest Moon Halloween Festival* is a show consisting of artists and crafters with Autumn/Halloween wares for sale. 

NorthCoast Promotions is currently seeking vendors for this show to be held in Solon, Ohio on the last Saturday of September 2010.
Please find the info and application at:
www.northcoastpromo.com


----------

